# New To Electric



## gtopaul (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone. I just picked up my first electric in the form of a Waltham Super Nautic-Ski with non-working R184.  I have a couple of options in mind, either find a donor movement from another watch or send the Waltham off to a specialist for a restoration. If I go the swap route can the R148 be used as a parts source? I see that it doesn't have the date feature and that sometimes the jewel count seems to vary between models. If I send it to a specialist who can I find that can both restore the movement and restore the original finish to the case? I'm in the US but have no trouble sending the watch overseas for the best work. Evidently no allowed to post a pic here yet but here's the link: http://www.MyEasyPic...4&img=ski19.jpg

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

If you are looking for a specialist, Paul aka Silver Hawk is the man.

He is a Forum member, and here's his site - a wonderful place to know electric watches!

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/

:notworthy:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Click on the red title to the top right of the screen, then add an o after the g in your user name ........ follow the clues to find the answer to your question. :yes: Someone beat me to it I see from the pop up on my screen! Doh!

Mike


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I expect that Paul keeps quite a few spares for the R184 movement and he,s very reasonable price wise, as to the case it,s probably not worth the money to get this restored unless it has a lot of sentimental value IMHO.


----------



## gtopaul (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tips! I've contacted Paul already.

Paul


----------



## gtopaul (Nov 19, 2006)

Just received the Waltham today. Not as bad as I expected. Crystal probably just needs a polish and the case looks fine for it's age. I picked up a nos Gervais-Penard Electronic with a working R148 movement to use as a parts source for the Waltham. Hopefully it will get it running again. Also found this Elgin in my junk drawer and stuck a battery in it and it works fine. Now I have two electric watches!

http://www.MyEasyPics.com/is.php?i=980292&img=ski16.JPG

http://www.MyEasyPics.com/is.php?i=980293&img=ski17.JPG

http://www.MyEasyPics.com/is.php?i=980294&img=elgin.JPG

Paul


----------



## gtopaul (Nov 19, 2006)

Had a problem with my online picture host. Here are the pics again.

http://www.MyEasyPics.com/is.php?i=980778&img=ski16.JPG

http://www.MyEasyPics.com/is.php?i=980779&img=ski17.JPG

http://www.MyEasyPics.com/is.php?i=980780&img=elgin.JPG


----------



## gtopaul (Nov 19, 2006)

Received the Waltham back last week running fine. I acquired a running donor watch, and a couple of spare non-working models for my watchmaker to practise on, and he managed to service the Waltham and replace the bad parts. Gave the crystal a little polish too. Looks a lot nicer and works!

http://www.MyEasyPic...mg=waltham4.JPG


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

That's a nice watch :thumbup:


----------

